# Gods, dead gods, and dominions: a list



## ppaladin123 (May 2, 2010)

I'm trying to determine the names of all the gods and dead gods in the core 4e universe and where each resides/resided. Please update this list if you see a mistake, omission or unknown location.

Asmodeus: The Nine Hells/Baator, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Avandra: ????-implied that she wanders the planes (The Plane Above)
Bahamut: Celestia, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Bane: Chernoggar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Corellon: Arvandor, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Erathis: Hestavar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Gruumsh: Chernoggar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Ioun: Hestavar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Kord: Celestia, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Lolth: The Demonweb Pits, The Abyss (The Plane Below, MotP)
Melora: ????-implied that she wanders the planes (The Plane Above)
Moradin: Celestia, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Pelor: Hestavar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Sehanine: Arvandor, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Tharizdun: Planar Prison, unknown location (?)  (multiple sources)
The Raven Queen: Letherna, Shadowfell (Divine Power, Open Grave)
Tiamat: Tytherion, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Torog: Underdark/Feydark/Shadowdark-(Underdark)
Vecna: Roams the planes/multiple lairs including "Citadel Cavitius" (Open Grave, Dragon 390)
Zehir: Tytherion, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)

Dead Gods:

Amaan: (vestige, Arcane Power):  ???? 
Amoth: (god of justice and mercy): Kalanduren, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Aurom: (god or goddess of the cycle of life): ??? (Dragon 390)
Gorellik: (god of gnolls and beasts):  ???  (Dragon 364)
Haramathur: (god of guardians): Erishani, Astral Sea (Dragon 390, The Plane Above)
He Who Was: (god of the sky, kingship, and wisdom): Baathion (now Baator), Astral Sea (multiple sources)
Io: (split into Bahamut and Tiamat):  ???? (multiple sources)
Karmath the Unmourned: ??? (vestige Arcane Power)
Khaeleth: (a god who gave of himself to the point of death): ???? (Vestige, Arcane Power)
Khala: (goddess of winter, Kord's mother): The Winter Fortress, the natural world    (Divine Power, Primal Power)
Kronata: (god of volcanoes):  ???? (Vestige, Dragon 383)
Laeris: (god of trickery and deceit): ???? (Dragon 390)
Lakal: (goddess of the Quom): Lakal (spirit unified with matter), Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Nerull: (god of death): Pluton, the Gray Waste, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Nusemnee: (goddess of heroism and redemption, Zehir's daughter): ??? (Dragon 390)
Sagawehn: (goddess of vermin, insects): Arvandor, the Astral Sea (Dragon 390)
The God of the Word: (god of creation): Shom, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Tuern: (god of war): Chernoggar, Astral Sea (The Plane Above, MotP)
Tu'narath: ????
Unnamed deity of creation: Archanus, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Zorthos: (god of doubt and lassitude), ???? (The Plane Above)
Zuriel: (god of wars of justice): ????? (Vestige, Arcane Power)

Former dominions:

Gruumsh: Nishrek (now merged with Chernoggar), Astral Sea (The Plane Above)
Pelor: unnamed dominion destroyed to close the Living Gate (PHB III)
Tharizdun: Pandemonium, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)


Uncategorized:

Nameless god who opened The Living Gate: ???, may not be one of above. (PHB III)
Torog: may have had a dominion before becoming trapped in Underdark.
The skull on the wand of Orcus is rumored to belong to a dead god of virtue and chivalry. This is unconfirmed. Amoth is one candidate.


----------



## Mentat55 (May 2, 2010)

Bane slew his brother, the god Tuern, and took over his astral dominion (from MotP and the Dragon article on Bane).

The vestige warlock powers mention the presumably dead gods Amaan, Kronata the volcano god, Karmath the Unmourned God, and Zuriel the god of wars of justice.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (May 2, 2010)

Bane's original name is Achra. (Dragon 372).

Do you also want to list exarchs?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (May 2, 2010)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Bane's original name is Achra. (Dragon 372).
> 
> Do you also want to list exarchs?




Yes!
Nice list.


----------



## FreeXenon (May 2, 2010)

*Lord of Kalandurren (Amoth)*

Lord of Kalandurren (or Amoth) [LG God of Justice and Mercy] from Dragon #381  was slain by 3 Demons Lords if I remember correctly. I am assuming he had an Astral Domain.


----------



## ZzarkLinux (May 2, 2010)

Maybe you want to mention Carceri.

Though not occupied, it is used by several Dieties.
I forget them all, but they include Bahamut and Bane


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 2, 2010)

You seem to be missing Khala, the goddess of Winter before the Raven Queen.  She's described in a sidebar or two in Divine Power.


EDIT: And Io, dead dragon god now split in two.


----------



## TarionzCousin (May 2, 2010)

FreeXenon said:
			
		

> Lord of Kalandurren (or Amoth) [LG God of Justice and Mercy] from Dragon #381 was slain by 3 Demons Lords if I remember correctly. I am assuming he had an Astral Domain.



The sidebar in Divine Power says that the Demon Lords were Orcus, Demogorgon, and Rimmon, and that Rimmon was destroyed by Amoth.


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 3, 2010)

FreeXenon said:


> Lord of Kalandurren (or Amoth) [LG God of Justice and Mercy] from Dragon #381  was slain by 3 Demons Lords if I remember correctly. I am assuming he had an Astral Domain.





Yes, Kalanduren is the name of Amoth's Astral Domain. It is described in The Plane Above.


----------



## The Little Raven (May 3, 2010)

A few minor corrections...



> Amon (god of justice/good): Kalanduren, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)




Amon should be Amoth. He was the god of mercy and justice.



> He Who Was (god of law and good): Baator, Astral Sea (multiple sources)




He Who Was was the god of the sky, kingship, and wisdom. His realm was called Baathion (it became Baator after it was turned into a prison for the devils).



> Tuern (god of war): ????, possibly Chernoggar (The Plane Above, MotP)




Tuern's dominion was, indeed, Chernoggar. It says right in the description of it that Bane took it when he overthrew Tuern. Tuern was a god of fire and conquest.



> The God of the World (god of creation): Shom, Astral Sea (The Plane Above)




This should be God of the Word, not World.


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 4, 2010)

I've updated the list with corrections/additions from other posters. Thanks for all the help!


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 4, 2010)

ppaladin123 said:


> I've updated the list with corrections/additions from other posters. Thanks for all the help!




You're still missing Io.  Perhaps you missed the edit to my prior post?


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 4, 2010)

Mr. Teapot said:


> You're still missing Io.  Perhaps you missed the edit to my prior post?




Yup, I missed your edit. Thanks for reminding me about Io.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (May 4, 2010)

Dead god:
Gorellik (maker of gnolls, patron of hunting, beasts, and the wild): ???? (Dragon 364)
Killed by Yeenoghu.

Tharizdun/the Chained God is believed to lurk at the bottom of the Abyss. (Dragon 364)


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (May 4, 2010)

Here's a list of exarchs for the PoL setting. Let me know if I've missed any; corrections and updates are welcome. 

*Exarchs of the Gods*

Asmodeus: 
?

Avandra: 
Aasterinian (Draconomicon)

Bahamut: 
Kuyutha (Draconomicon 2)
Vivexkepesk (Draconomicon 2)
Xerefri (silver dragon exarch) (Dungeon 174)

Bane: 
Hruggek, the Master of Ambush (MM)
Maglubiyet, the Battle Lord (MotP, Dragon 372, MM2, Plane Above)
Thurkearvaeri the Nightdancer (Draconomicon 2)

Corellon: 
Astilabor (Draconomicon)

Erathis: 
Edarmirrik (Draconomicon 2)

Gruumsh: 
Baghtru, Fist of Gruumsh (demigod exarch) (MotP, Plane Above)
Luthic, the Blood Moon Witch (MotP, Plane Above)
Vaprak the Rapacious, the King Eater (MotP, Plane Above)
Yurtrus (MM2)

Ioun: 
Athearsauriv, Eye of Heaven (Draconomicon 2)
Zuoken (Dragon 378)

Kord: 
?

Lolth: 
Eclavdra (MM3)
Lolestra (Revenge of the Giants)

Melora: 
Sekolah (MM, Plane Below)

Moradin: 
Berronar Truesilver (MotP, Divine Power)
Clangeddin Silverbeard (MotP, Divine Power)
Dugmaren (Divine Power)
Dumathoin (Divine Power)
Gorm Gulthyn (Divine Power)
Haela Brightaxe (Divine Power)
Marthammor Duin (Divine Power)
Sharindlar (Divine Power)
Torugar (Revenge of the Giants)
Vergadain (Divine Power)

Pelor: 
Hainard (leader of Pelor's White Guard) (MM2)
The Golden General (unconfirmed) (AV2)

Sehanine: 
?

Tharizdun: 
?

The Raven Queen: 
Achreisis (Dungeon 155)
Chronepsis (Draconomicon)

Tiamat: 
Chillreaver (white dragon exarch) (Dungeon 165)
Ephelomon (former red dragon exarch) (Dragon 377, Dungeon 168)
Kurtulmak (former servant, demigod) (Dragon 394)
Mornujhar (black dragon exarch) (Dungeon 170 & 171)
Namissi (blue dragon exarch) (Dungeon 174)
Nefermandias, the Forsaken Pharaoh (former brown dragon exarch?) (Draconomicon)
Quanathrik, (blue dragon exarch) (Dungeon 175)
Urum-Shar (fallen demigod) (Draconomicon)
Virizan (naga exarch?) (Dungeon 166)
Vraxanault (red dragon exarch) (Dungeon 168)
Vulkur Vaal, Vaal the Flayer (demigod, independent?) (MotP)

Torog: 
Duon-eel the Thrice-Slain (missing, imprisoned?) (Underdark)
Jerran (undergoing transformation to full exarch) (Underdark)
The Abnegator (primordial exarch) (Underdark)
The Cringe (Underdark)

Vecna: 
Falazure, the Night Dragon (Draconomicon)
Kas the Betrayer (former exarch) (Open Grave)
Vocar the Disobedient (former exarch) (MotP, DMG2, E2)

Zehir: 
Atlathessk, the Seneschal of Night (MotP, Plane Above)

Others:
Erevan Ilesere (member of the Seldarine) (MotP, Plane Above)
Fenmarel Mestarine, the Lone Wolf (member of the Seldarine) (Plane Above)
Lunia (dead, former exarch of Sehanine?) (AV2)
Ometh (former exarch of Nerull?) (Open Grave)
Shevarash the Black Bow (member of the Seldarine) (Plane Above)


*Exarchs of Demon Lords*

Baphomet:
Asterion, the Thief of the Maze (Dragon 369)
The Misbegotten (Dragon 369)

Codricuhn:
The Voice of the Storm (Dungeon 172)

Dagon:
?

Demogorgon:
Kazuul (former Champion of Erathis) (MM2, Plane Below)
Thrarak (MM2, Plane Below)

Orcus:
Doresain, the Ghoul King (MM, MotP)
Elder Arantham (self-proclaimed exarch) (Dragon 364, E1)
Holchwier (dead) (Dragon 364)
The Lord of Zombies (dead?) (P2)
Thrullzon (dead) (P2)

Turaglas:
Gargmanethka (Dragon 376)

Yeenoghu:
Nezrebe, the White Knight (Dragon 364)


*Exarchs of Archfey*

The Prince of Frost:
Mournwind, Sister of Lament (Dragon 374)
Soulsorrow, Sister of Lament (Dragon 374)


----------



## Zieche (May 4, 2010)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Vecna:
> Falazure, the Night Dragon (Draconomicon)
> Kas the Betrayer (former exarch) (Open Grave)
> Vocar the Disobedient (former exarch) (MotP, DMG2, E2)




Man. Venca is starting to sound like Galactus going through Heralds 

Galactus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (May 4, 2010)

Vecna has a streak of bad luck regarding exarchs. Poor Vecna. 
On the other hand, Tiamat's exarchs have been victims of a very high mortality rate since the second half of the Scales of War adventures in Dungeon magazine.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 6, 2010)

Oh, the list of dead gods also is missing Zorthos, dead god of doubt and lassitude.  His hollowed out head is now a bit of terrain floating in the Astral Sea (and described on page 29 of the Plane Above).


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 6, 2010)

A dead god of doubt and indifference makes me want to play a warlord or cleric or paladin in the PoL setting.  "Didn't you hear, soldier?  The god of weakness is dead.  So get up off the ground and start fighting." and "You've gotta pick a side and fight for what you believe in.  Uncertainty was killed back in the Dawn War."


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 10, 2010)

I added Gorellik and the god of lassitude. There are a ton of dead gods!

Also, the wand of orcus may have a dead god's skull on top. From the monster manual:

"Orcus wields an artifact called the Wand of Orcus.
Legends say that the skull atop the wand once belonged to
a god of virtue and chivalry who dared challenge Orcus in
battle."


----------



## Zaran (May 10, 2010)

I guess Heironeous isn't on the list because he didn't die, he just got ret-conned.  In my campaign, there was a major upheaval of the gods and the missing gods from 3e were killed with their domains split up between the remaining gods and the new gods.


----------



## TerraDave (May 10, 2010)

But I am sure everyone is dying to know: where did these gods come from...instead of staring another thread, lets try it here:

Asmodeus: Gary Gygax based on ?
Avandra: 4E creation?
Bahamut: Gary Gygax based on ?
Bane: Ed Greenwood (?)
Corellon: Jim Ward in the orginal Deities and Demigods
Erathis: 4E creation?
Gruumsh: Jim Ward in the orginal Deities and Demigods
Ioun: 4E creation?
Kord: Gary Gygax
Lolth: Gary Gygax
Melora: Pre 4E I think
Moradin: Jim Ward in the orginal Deities and Demigods
Pelor: Gary Gygax
Sehanine: Pre 4E I think
Tharizdun: Robert Kuntz (ya, thats right)
The Raven Queen: 4E creation
Tiamat: Gary Gygax based on Babylonian Mythology (?)
Torog: 4E creation
Vecna: Brian Blume (ya, thats right, though as artifacts, not a god). 
Zehir: 4E creation?


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 10, 2010)

TerraDave said:


> But I am sure everyone is dying to know: where did these gods come from...instead of staring another thread, lets try it here:
> 
> Asmodeus: Gary Gygax based on ?
> Avandra: 4E creation?
> ...





Asmodeus is a demon (or possibly cambion) in the Kaballah and other texts: 
Asmodeus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Bahamut is a giant fish that holds up the world in some Arabian myths. The name is most likely an alteration of the Hebrew Behemoth. 
Bahamut - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Ioun comes from the Ioun stones in previous editions. I don't know where they came from.

Sehanine apparently first shows up in 2nd edition: "Sehanine (Moonbow) was first detailed as a deity in the book _Monster Mythology_ (1992), including details about her  priesthood."
Sehanine Moonbow - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Tha's all I got.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sehanine#cite_note-0


----------



## Mentat55 (May 10, 2010)

Ioun stones come from Jack Vance's _Dying Earth_ series.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 11, 2010)

Zaran said:


> I guess Heironeous isn't on the list because he didn't die, he just got ret-conned.




It's not even a retcon.  4e doesn't use the same default setting as 3rd ed so Heironeous simply never existing in the PoL setting.  3rd ed used Greyhawk as the setting in the non-setting specific books whereas 4e created an entirely new setting that borrowed and modified a handful of gods from other settings.


----------



## mmaranda (May 13, 2010)

Also bane while similar to the Bane of FR, is also very different from that Bane.  I think they just re-appropriated the name. At least I recall something like that being said by a dev when 4E was just being teased.


----------



## TerraDave (May 13, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback.

Just to note, they have all been changed, with details generally being added latter, then changed, then changed again...but the core concept is usually about the same.


----------



## The Little Raven (May 14, 2010)

ppaladin123 said:


> "Orcus wields an artifact called the Wand of Orcus. Legends say that the skull atop the wand once belonged to a god of virtue and chivalry who dared challenge Orcus in battle."




I'm pretty sure this was Amoth. Orcus, Rimmon, and Demogorgon assaulted Amoth. Rimmon was slain, Demogorgon was split nearly in twain, and Orcus struck the fatal blow.


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 14, 2010)

The Little Raven said:


> I'm pretty sure this was Amoth. Orcus, Rimmon, and Demogorgon assaulted Amoth. Rimmon was slain, Demogorgon was split nearly in twain, and Orcus struck the fatal blow.




Most likely, yeah. I noted this in my edit of the original post.


----------



## Mr. Teapot (May 15, 2010)

mmaranda said:


> Also bane while similar to the Bane of FR, is also very different from that Bane.  I think they just re-appropriated the name. At least I recall something like that being said by a dev when 4E was just being teased.




The Character Builder lists Forgotten Realms Bane as a separate deity from Points of Light Bane (ditto Bahamut and I think Lolth).  Similar concept, different continuity.  Like the "Ultimate Avengers".  PoL Bane is "Ultimate Bane".


----------



## ppaladin123 (May 19, 2010)

I updated the information on Khala. She apparently resided in a place called the Winter Fortress that was located somewhere in the natural world. This meant that the war over winter between the gods spilled over into the natural world, involved the primal spirits, and led to widespread destruction. It is one of the reasons that the spirits enforced a ban on further direct involvement in the world by the gods.


----------



## ppaladin123 (Sep 13, 2010)

I've updated the list with the five dead gods/goddesses described in Dragon 390. We know now that the unknown dead god bound to Erishani is actually Haramathur the god of guardians. We also know the name of one of Vecna's main strongholds: Citadel Cavitius.

It appears that there were once ~35 gods simultaneously but there are now only 20. There are 42 known gods that have existed at some time or another. Bane, Nerull, the Raven Queen, and Vecna were once mortals who attained godhood through their actions. Bahamut and Tiamat were born of Io, while Kord was born of Khala. Nusumnee was born of Zehir as a demi-god but latter achieved full god status. There is no theory on where the original gods (or primordials) came from.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Sep 13, 2010)

ppaladin123 said:


> Bahamut and Vecna were born of Io




Tiamat, not Vecna.


----------



## Jhaelen (Sep 13, 2010)

Peraion Graufalke said:


> Tiamat, not Vecna.



Or maybe that's what Vecna wants you to believe


----------



## Siberys (Sep 14, 2010)

That'd be very Vecna-y; having the whole of creation, Tiamat included, duped into thinking she was born of Io, when really Vecna was the other half.


----------



## Zeromaru X (Jul 6, 2011)

Great post. Although it's been a while, I bring something.

Kurtulmak is mentioned in Astral Sea as a former Demigod in service of Tiamat, and last known to be allied to Gruumsh.

Eclavdra is mentioned as an Exarch of Lolth in MM3


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Jul 6, 2011)

Zeromaru X said:


> Great post. Although it's been a while, I bring something.
> 
> Kurtulmak is mentioned in Astral Sea as a former Demigod in service of Tiamat, and last known to be allied to Gruumsh.
> 
> Eclavdra is mentioned as an Exarch of Lolth in MM3




Thanks. I've added Eclavdra to the list. However, I couldn't find a mention of Kurtulmak in the Plane Above. Could you tell me the page number, please? TIA.


----------



## Mentat55 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think Kurtulmak is also mentioned as a exarch of Tiamat in the new Monster Vault, under the entry for the three-headed red dragon Calastryx -- specifically in the part of the fluff talking about the Emberdark kobolds.


----------



## Zeromaru X (Jul 7, 2011)

My apologies. Kurtulmak is not mentioned in Astral Sea, but in a Dragon Magazine, specifically in number 394, page 39.


----------



## Zeromaru X (Jul 7, 2011)

The PoL Wiki mentions the following exarchs or angels, but don't give any source:

al-Shapal: The Bringer of Light, who might be an aspect of Erathis.
Corona Lysildya: The eladrin mistress of Faen Vardya in Arvandor.
Irfeljuhar: An exarch of Tiamat who once served Vecna and is unparalleled at the creation of rituals.
Krag-Ik: Known as "Eight-eye", a beholder turned exarch of Kord.
Niuria: An angel of secrets dedicated to Vecna.
Torzak Belgirn: The Soul forge of Moradin, who crafted the Rod of Law to defeat the Queen of Chaos.
Vorkhesis: An exarch of the Raven Queen.


----------



## Peraion Graufalke (Jul 7, 2011)

Yeah, there are still some 4e books I haven't read even though they're sitting on my shelf. I should have the time for that in a few weeks (yay R&R!), then I'll update my list again.

(Vorkhesis sounds familiar, I'm guessing he's from E1, E2, or E3. Also, a beholder exarch of Kord?  )


----------



## Zeromaru X (Jul 7, 2011)

I have too much free time today...

Obad-Hai is mentioned as a God of Wilderness in Races & Classes (p. 40). Nothing is revealed about him (why ins't he in the actual pantheon? He died in the final days of the Dawn War? Was subsumed by Melora?)... only that he birted the Halfling race along with Sehanine.

EDIT
Krag-Ik, beholder exarch of Kord is mentioned in Astral Sea, in the part that talk about the exalted's nature.


----------



## pippenainteasy (Aug 8, 2011)

So according toe Dungeon #170 and #171, Bahamut is dead (slain by Tiamat). Does that mean he goes into the dead gods list, or is this just a "alive at the beginning of 4e" list?


----------



## Bold or Stupid (Aug 8, 2011)

Zeromaru X said:


> I have too much free time today...
> 
> Obad-Hai is mentioned as a God of Wilderness in Races & Classes (p. 40). Nothing is revealed about him (why ins't he in the actual pantheon? He died in the final days of the Dawn War? Was subsumed by Melora?)... only that he birted the Halfling race along with Sehanine.
> 
> ...




I think Obad-Hai was originally in the pantheon, but they replaced him with Melora, no he never actually existed in the PoL setting.


----------



## Zeromaru X (Sep 21, 2011)

pippenainteasy said:


> So according toe Dungeon #170 and #171, Bahamut is dead (slain by Tiamat). Does that mean he goes into the dead gods list, or is this just a "alive at the beginning of 4e" list?




In Dungeon #173, Bahamut is revived by its sword/Deva/life insurance... also, in the same adventure path (Dungeon #175), Tiamat is anhilated by Bahamut and some adventurers. So, I thing that those deads would be in the same league of the dead of the Raven Queen in E3: Prince of Undeath; Dead Deities in some DMs' canon.


----------



## bargle0 (Sep 21, 2011)

Is there a similar list of primordials & demon princes, anywhere?


----------



## Mentat55 (Sep 21, 2011)

Here is a good start on the primordials:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/4e-discussion/305016-primordials-dawn-war.html


----------

